# Wyndham Grand Chicago Riverfront



## bccash63 (Oct 8, 2013)

Availability showing up tonight for Wyndham Grand Riverfront in Chicago. Location is 71 E Wacker st.  Very close to Navy pier and the shopping on E Michigan ave.  glad to see a new Wyndham in such a desireable location only 2 hrs from my homedawn


----------



## Explorer7 (Oct 9, 2013)

bccash63 said:


> Availability showing up tonight for Wyndham Grand Riverfront in Chicago. Location is 71 E Wacker st.  Very close to Navy pier and the shopping on E Michigan ave.  glad to see a new Wyndham in such a desireable location only 2 hrs from my homedawn


Thank you for the heads up. Just booked the perfect time in July for DW and I


----------



## Culli (Feb 11, 2014)

Didn't want to start new thread when this existed.  Is it just me or is the cost to stay here crazy expensive?  My cost per 1k pts is about $5.7, not great but not horrible either - and I'm looking at prices over $250 a night for a studio $300 something for a 1br.  I was excited to see the offering but that just seems very steep to me.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Culli said:


> Didn't want to start new thread when this existed.  Is it just me or is the cost to stay here crazy expensive?  My cost per 1k pts is about $5.7, not great but not horrible either - and I'm looking at prices over $250 a night for a studio $300 something for a 1br.  I was excited to see the offering but that just seems very steep to me.



It's high like most other metropolitan resorts such as New York or San Francisco.

Chicago hotel occupancy rates are the highest they've been in years, and I think those prices would be comparable to the Sheraton or Palmer House Hilton for similar rooms.


----------



## Culli (Feb 11, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> It's high like most other metropolitan resorts such as New York or San Francisco.
> 
> Chicago hotel occupancy rates are the highest they've been in years, and I think those prices would be comparable to the Sheraton or Palmer House Hilton for similar rooms.



Ironically I stayed at both in the summer...granted Palmer house was 2 years ago and Sheraton 3 but I paid through priceline $80 a night for Sheraton and $90 for Palmer house.  Beautiful rooms and not that hard to get, probably in line with published prices but just seemed pretty high to use for TS points when you can pay cash for same or better deals.  

It is nice that at least these options are open to use.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Culli said:


> Ironically I stayed at both in the summer...granted Palmer house was 2 years ago and Sheraton 3 but I paid through priceline $80 a night for Sheraton and $90 for Palmer house.  Beautiful rooms and not that hard to get, probably in line with published prices but just seemed pretty high to use for TS points when you can pay cash for same or better deals.
> 
> It is nice that at least these options are open to use.



Respectfully, I don't think you can compare a stay 2 or 3 years ago via priceline (when the economy was down and tourism was nil) with the current Chicago hotel rates.  A king room at the Palmer House for a Friday night in April will run about $220 after taxes. My wife just stayed there last weekend for a conference and the group rate for a standard room was $187 per night.


----------



## Culli (Feb 11, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> Respectfully, I don't think you can compare a stay 2 or 3 years ago via priceline (when the economy was down and tourism was nil) with the current Chicago hotel rates.  A king room at the Palmer House for a Friday night in April will run about $220 after taxes. My wife just stayed there last weekend for a conference and the group rate for a standard room was $187 per night.



I agree with you - just something I noticed.  Have not been to Chi Town lately and looking to go for a few days.  Just a little bit of sticker shock I guess as I have not looked for awhile!!!


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Culli said:


> I agree with you - just something I noticed.  Have not been to Chi Town lately and looking to go for a few days.  Just a little bit of sticker shock I guess as I have not looked for awhile!!!



You would definitely want to avoid the Friday/Saturday nights to save on points. Sunday to Wednesday wouldn't be too bad considering - 107K for a 1 bedroom in prime season.


----------



## Culli (Feb 11, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> You would definitely want to avoid the Friday/Saturday nights to save on points. Sunday to Wednesday wouldn't be too bad considering - 107K for a 1 bedroom in prime season.



Just checked priceline for an "express deal" in a 4.5 star July 18-20 (fri/sat nights) was $146 a night in the North Michigan Ave - River North area.  Priceline is  a bit risky but I have had great luck with it in the past - such as Sheraton and Drake (sorry not Palmer like I stated earlier - I stayed there for work).  If it is just wife and I for a few days we will take a risk.  Not so willing with the whole family.


----------



## wed100105 (May 14, 2014)

I just booked June 25, for two nights at Grand Chicago. It was 50,700 points. I figure $6/K when I rent out my points, so at that, it is $300 total for the 2 nights. I'm confused though. It looks like a hotel room; when I looked at pictures or other booking agents they had 1 king or 2 queens. How do I know which one I will get. (Occupancy said 4/2 on the chart.) I haven't stayed here before, but it's a short train ride and a fun getaway for the kids and I as it is only 3 hours away. I'm excited to have another option for Wyndham here in the midwest. Now, if only they would get a St. Louis timeshare.......


----------



## scootr5 (May 14, 2014)

wed100105 said:


> I just booked June 25, for two nights at Grand Chicago. It was 50,700 points. I figure $6/K when I rent out my points, so at that, it is $300 total for the 2 nights. I'm confused though. It looks like a hotel room; when I looked at pictures or other booking agents they had 1 king or 2 queens. How do I know which one I will get. (Occupancy said 4/2 on the chart.) I haven't stayed here before, but it's a short train ride and a fun getaway for the kids and I as it is only 3 hours away. I'm excited to have another option for Wyndham here in the midwest. Now, if only they would get a St. Louis timeshare.......



Both the studio and 1 bedroom units are occupancy 4/2, and should have a king size bed a smaller sleeper sofa with a double size pull out. I don't think there are any configurations there that have two queen beds.


----------



## MRSwiggles (May 14, 2014)

Like all of you, I was excited about the Chicago Wyndham location. Since it was just a few hours from Indianapolis, I figured we could easily escape there for a mid-week getaway.  I remained excited even after I read the description about the units being smaller, like hotel rooms. I was envisioning several mid-week getaways exploring Chicago together using timeshare points. BUT... then my husband read there was $60/valet parking if you drove. There was further explaination that there was no public or street parking near the resort. That required valet fee on top of increased points for smaller units made no it longer a possibility for us. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2014)

MRSwiggles said:


> Like all of you, I was excited about the Chicago Wyndham location. Since it was just a few hours from Indianapolis, I figured we could easily escape there for a mid-week getaway.  I remained excited even after I read the description about the units being smaller, like hotel rooms. I was envisioning several mid-week getaways exploring Chicago together using timeshare points. BUT... then my husband read there was $60/valet parking if you drove. There was further explaination that there was no public or street parking near the resort. That required valet fee on top of increased points for smaller units made no it longer a possibility for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know Chicago, but dont they have a pretty good public tranportstion system...Id take the train


----------



## MRSwiggles (May 14, 2014)

Yes Chicago does have a good train system, but not from Indianapolis (Indy). At least not as if 2 yrs ago when we checked out taking a train vacation. It could have changed since then. Good idea. I will have to check the current train situation from Indy. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 14, 2014)

MRSwiggles said:


> Yes Chicago does have a good train system, but not from Indianapolis (Indy). At least not as if 2 yrs ago when we checked out taking a train vacation. It could have changed since then. Good idea. I will have to check the current train situation from Indy. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or drive to a suburb station, park the car for a couple days, and ride the train/"L" into downtown.... It might even be cheaper to park at the airport or one of its LT parking hubs on the train line. http://www.transitchicago.com/parking/




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 15, 2014)

My brother met me several years ago when I had an exchange into the Chicago Hyatt. He & his wife drove up from Lincoln, NE and parked at Midway Airport and took the subway in. I had flown in and took the subway in, also. And I had never been to Chicago before ... did not get lost. Very easy.


----------



## schoolmarm (May 15, 2014)

I will second the rec. to park at a suburban train station and take the train in.  Public transportation is very easy in Chicago and you really don't need a car in that area.  Getting a cab would be cheaper than parking your car in valet.  

The street parking is by meter that charges a different amount depending on where you park.  Some areas are $4.00 per hour. 

Another thought.  There is a huge parking garage by the AMTRAK station (Union station) and it is just a block or so to walk from the garage to the El. I don't know how much they charge, but even at $30 per day, it would be cheaper than the valet.  It would also have your car in the city in case you did want to go to the 'burbs or in an outlaying area for dinner or something.


----------



## Bourne (May 15, 2014)

I live in the neighbourhood. You can find bunch of parking spots under 14 bucks within a mile radius. Push it to outer loop area and you can come down to 8-10 range.

Drive into the city, park the car, use public transportation and cabs and you'll come out ahead.


----------



## Pietin (May 21, 2014)

You can take the Mega Bus from Indianapolis to Chicago.  It lets you off at Union Station.  I also believe that Amtrak come in from Indianapolis.  Either way it is a cheap way in. Once you are Downtown you don't need a car.  Can take the "L", Buses, Taxi, trains, or these new rent a bike all over the city.  There are also several Zip (and I think Enterprise) hourly rental cars.  These is also a full service Enterprise rental within walking distance.


----------

